# Shaving inner thighs, etc. for heat?



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Unless he is about to have an operation in that area or he is extremely matted, then do not clip or shave a GSD.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

asibley said:


> Well that is of course the orthodoxy but hardly informative. The only other part of his coat I would consider trimming is the pants.
> 
> I feel pretty sure air circulation in this area would be beneficial to cooling him.


You'd be wrong about that! The hair actually helps keep them cool, and cutting it of is likely doing more harm than good! Get him a small swimming pool to cool off in, and leave his hair alone would be my advice!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

you could trim but I wouldn't shave. The most important part is to keep matting down so the breeze can blow through the fur.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

I use a plastic horse trough because a pool would not last long with Gabby and she loves it. Gabby's vet said do not shave GSD's and she takes care of all of the county's K9 cops and many are long haired like my dog is.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We have our girls tummies,paws, and inner thighs clipped fairly short when they go in for grooming. We've done it for years and they grow out fine. They only go twice a year to the groomer. Both are very full long coats. I emphasize the very, especially Tess.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

I just roll Pepper on her side and soak her stomach and thighs with the water bottle when were out in the heat.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

Here is a post from a couple of years ago that I found very informative:


The thermodynamics of coat, heat and humidity from an engineer and owner of an Old English Sheepdog, another breed with an undercoat. forum.oes.org ? View topic - Summer Heat Exposure and Bobtail Coats (the whole post is at the link)

Quote: "Now let's consider what happens when the surrounding temperature matches the dog's body temperature. At this point the dog cannot cool himself/herself by rejecting heat through the skin/coat, nor from "convective panting" as the air passing over the tongue is the same as the body temperature. The only cooling that can be accomplished is through the saliva evaporation described above. While this is becoming serious the evaporation of saliva removes a lot of heat and the dog can survive, albeit uncomfortably, for several hours without fatal distress as long as water is available to prevent dehydration. 

As the temperature continues to rise and exceeds the dog's body temperature things quickly become critical. Saliva evaporation due to panting is less effective in rejecting body heat and worse yet this is now accompanied by heat flow through the coat reversing. Heat from the environment is now flowing into the "relatively cooler" body of the dog causing it to rise above it's normal level. The coat's insulating properties are slowing how fast that heat flows into the dog but nevertheless the overall energy balance is that heat is flowing into the dog forcing it's body temperature up. 

The dog is now in a nasty, potentially fatal, escalating spiral; saliva evaporation is less effective - heat is flowing into the dog requiring more cooling - the dog has to pant more to cool but panting burns more fuel (food) which causes more internal heat driving the temperature up yet more - saliva evaporation is yet less effective...... As the surrounding temperature continues to rise there will come a point when the heat load entering the body exceeds that being rejected through panting-induced saliva evaporation and the dogs temperature then soars and can quickly become fatal."

Dogs and Heat Strokes | Cedar Breeze Holistic Pet Care Writer is Federally Certified for FEMA's Animals in Disaster program.

Should you shave dogs to keep them cool? Quote:"A Dog's Fur is Made to Protect the Dog from both Cold and Heat: TRUE. A dog's fur is made to insulate the dog from extreme temperatures, especially in heavy-coated breeds; however, that does not mean that shaving will not help keep your dog cool. If you live in a hot and humid climate and have a breed with a thick coat, it may be a good idea to shave them. The increased air flow across their back can cool them just as well (if not better) as the fur insulator, and they will feel much more comfortable without the extra fur.

Dogs Only Sweat through their Paws and by Panting: TRUE. Dogs do not sweat in the same way that humans do because the sweat would not normally be able to evaporate off of their skin through their fur. This DOES NOT, however, mean that shaving just the body of your dog will not help in their cooling off. As I mentioned before, the increased air blowing across their skin will help cool them and keep them comfortable."


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

Pawsed said:


> Here is a post from a couple of years ago that I found very informative:
> 
> 
> The thermodynamics of coat, heat and humidity from an engineer and owner of an Old English Sheepdog, another breed with an undercoat. forum.oes.org ? View topic - Summer Heat Exposure and Bobtail Coats (the whole post is at the link)
> ...


Yes, this is great!


----------



## DaBai (Aug 13, 2017)

My girl was shaved on her stomach for spaying, and it honestly looks weird and the fur touches weird and it takes soooooo long for it to fully grow back. Would not recommend.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

I’ve attached a picture of my guy from different angles - a long coat just like yours! I’m a groomer by profession and do trim my guy, however I only trim the floof between the ears (with shears and it’s just for aesthetic reasons), and shave the paw pads. While it’s not the end of the world if you shave the sanitary area, I wouldn’t really recommend it, especially going down the inner thighs. Won’t do much good. 

You can scissor it down with a pair shears if you are comfortable and know what you’re doing (be careful of the dog’s tuck-up because you can easily slice that open), but other than that, I’d recommend just getting a wet towel and wiping them down, letting him dunk himself in water, use some cold grooming wipes, etc. those will go a long way without running the risk of ruining the coat. Sometimes the fur grows back properly when clippered, sometimes it doesn’t!


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

Spetzio said:


> I’ve attached a picture of my guy from different angles - a long coat just like yours! I’m a groomer by profession and do trim my guy, however I only trim the floof between the ears (with shears and it’s just for aesthetic reasons), and shave the paw pads. While it’s not the end of the world if you shave the sanitary area, I wouldn’t really recommend it, especially going down the inner thighs. Won’t do much good.
> 
> You can scissor it down with a pair shears if you are comfortable and know what you’re doing (be careful of the dog’s tuck-up because you can easily slice that open), but other than that, I’d recommend just getting a wet towel and wiping them down, letting him dunk himself in water, use some cold grooming wipes, etc. those will go a long way without running the risk of ruining the coat. Sometimes the fur grows back properly when clippered, sometimes it doesn’t!


Thanks Spetzio. Your guy's coat is very similar to mine. Pants on mine are much longer though.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

asibley said:


> Thanks Spetzio. Your guy's coat is very similar to mine. Pants on mine are much longer though.


Maybe the pants are shorter, I'm not actually sure from angle of pics.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Ah! You are right. I forgot to add, I will occasionally trim up his butt to round/shape it and tame it so it’s not super long and sticking out everywhere (with shears), but only very lightly. That back area (butt fluff) is what you’re referring to, correct?

I don’t really have any pics of just that butt area. Where the fur is white on his butt area is where I will round it, but even then it’s not that often and it’s only for or aesthetic reasons. It’s never touched with the clippers


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

Spetzio said:


> Ah! You are right. I forgot to add, I will occasionally trim up his butt to round/shape it and tame it so it’s not super long and sticking out everywhere (with shears), but only very lightly. That back area (butt fluff) is what you’re referring to, correct?
> 
> I don’t really have any pics of just that butt area. Where the fur is white on his butt area is where I will round it, but even then it’s not that often and it’s only for or aesthetic reasons. It’s never touched with the clippers


Yes, I was referring to the butt fluff as the 'pants'. I've also been thinking about trimming down my guy's butt fluff with shears for aesthetic reasons because it gets so long.


----------

